# CSV Advice



## blingaling (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi 

I would like to apply for a Critical Skills Visa on 1st of April 2018 at Zimbabwe VFS. I completed my National Diploma in Engineering in 2014 then i did my B.Tech Engineering from Feb 2016 at University of Johannesburg and Completed in Dec 2017. I have already started collecting the required information as follows:
1. I am awaiting Certificate from Professional Body (WISA) as i have been granted 
member status.
2. I am awaiting graduation letter from UJ so as to apply to be a Candidate 
Engineering Technologist with ECSA.
3. I have already secured Employment from the Company i used to work for part-
time 

My concerns are as follows:
1. I do not have 5 years working experience after completion of ND or B.Tech
2 .Is my part-time working experience(2yrs) whilst studying @ UJ relevant and can 
that employer write testimonial letter for me?
3. Is it any advantageous to apply on the basis that I have secured employment,
as i heard that if one applies on basis of secured employment they get a general 
work permit instead of CSV?
4. I do have SAQA for my ND (NQF6) but getting only B.Tech Certificate in May.
5. With the long processing times I have heard of (6-12months) is it any better to 
submit application at VFS Harare or VFS Bulawayo or do they have same 
processing 
times?

I am very concerned and need advice as I want to get it right the first time and avoid rejection, may anyone please advise.


----------



## jakeOne (Apr 30, 2018)

I an't really advise on the other points, but I know submitting in zim takes =- 6 months so be prepared to wait. Whether Harare or Byo.
Good luck!
and I think you need minimum 2 years full time working experience.


----------



## kingJames (Apr 22, 2018)

Hi there.

As for working experience, refer to the quote below...



> A confirmation, in writing, from the professional body, council or board recognized by SAQA in terms of section 13(1)(i) of the National Qualifications Framework Act, or any relevant government Department confirming the skills Qualifications of the applicant and appropriate post qualification experience.


The requirements actually do not specify how much work experience you need. However, the professional body you join and use to get a critical skills evaluation is supposed to provide a letter that says you have enough post-qualification experience... so basically ECSA are the guys who assess your working experience and if you can prove to ECSA that you have enough working experience then you are good (and YES the two years you have is enough)

Part-time work is definitely relevant. Bonus points if you can get professionals in the industry (people you've worked for) to write recommendations for you... you can use these for the actual CSV application AND when applying to professional bodies.

If you apply for a CSV WITHOUT a job offer then you will only get a ONE year CSV. If you are unable to get a job in that one year, good luck getting another CSV. People have been rejected int he past when they applied for an extension (or another CSV) for "Not being able to secure a job under a previous one year CSV"... I have also heard that your chances of getting the visa are higher if you have a job offer...and you get a 5 year CSV if you have a job offer AND your passport is valid for more than 5 more years.

Unfortunately, Bulawayo and Harare have similar processing times (4-6 months). So make sure you have your stuff in order... you don't wanna wait 6 months only to get rejected for a silly mistake (and they do reach in some instances).

It's a waiting game. Good luck... I'm on 2.5 months waiting now. Lol


----------



## blingaling (Mar 2, 2018)

kingJames said:


> Hi there.
> 
> As for working experience, refer to the quote below...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice KingJames i submitted my application in April and i did not have letter from professional Body but used a certificate of membership they granted me, so my fingers are crossed for the long wait. Good luck!!


----------



## kingJames (Apr 22, 2018)

All the best man! I know people who've applied using just the membership certificate so let's pray everything works out! All the best to you too!


----------

